
ASP.NET Core: Saturating 10GbE at 7M Rps - benaadams
https://www.ageofascent.com/2019/02/04/asp-net-core-saturating-10gbe-at-7-million-requests-per-second/
======
benaadams
> Less than 1MB allocated in total for processing more than 122 Million
> requests and generating their responses!

The framework gets out of the way and any allocations are under your control

~~~
tmitchel2
Nice post. Looks like some of dotnet core boffins are hard at work on a new
grpc client / server impl. If that becomes the fastest version then dotnet
will be even harder to ignore....

------
tybit
This is all so awesome!

Ready to run is a new one to me, can’t wait to hear more about it. Is it
supposed to be ready for 3.0?

~~~
jongalloway2
It's available in 2.1 if Tiered Compilation is enabled:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/08/02/tiered-
co...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/08/02/tiered-compilation-
preview-in-net-core-2-1/)

~~~
tybit
Ah I missed that, nice work guys!

